# Surprise babies



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , here they are , my surprise doelings  I'll get better pics soon , still fighting this migraine 
The Blonde is named Peaches ( of course ) and I'm not sold on a name yet for the darker one yet , maybe Cherrio ,lol..
Both are doing well thankfully and so is momma  
Yesterday was quite a day , thats all i can say ! Wish i had a video of the look on my face when i looked out the window and saw a baby walking around in the paddock. Would have been priceless , lol.. It was like hunting for Easter eggs , i made sure there weren't any more around after i scooped up these two.
My other girls were just as shocked as i was , lol…Blondie was yelling at me for most the day ! I heard her in the morning , her usual self , but she only does that when its time for me to milk her , so i was a little concerned , but it didn't sound like a emergency. After listening to her , i got up and looked out the window and there was the little blonde one chasing Blondie , of all goats ,lol.
My jaw dropped , and i yelled to my husband ( who was only across the room watching TV ) " Theres a baby in the pen , someone had a baby " !!!!!
I ran down the stairs , ok , maybe i jumped down , out the door , and up to the barn. Mind you , i can barely walk sometimes , no less run anymore , so it was quite the sight to see me gimping up to the pen , lol…I couldnt open the gate quick enough and ran to the blonde one and almost tripped over the darker one . Baby , my Nigerian comes running up to me like , "theres babies here watch it" ! I picked one up and turned around and my husband was standing there shocked and asked who had them ? I saw Bunny down and pushing….ok , here comes another one..but , in the end , only two healthy girls.
Im telling you , i'll never forget this day , lol.. Im bottle feeding these two since Bunny wast too concerned over them. Just as well , i didn't have an extra stall or pen at the moment and Bunny seems to have forgotten about them already , lol. She just wants to eat  But still , i thought my bottle feeding days were just about over , but noooooooooooooooo :grin:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwwww.....they are adorable!!!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Very cute! And at least you didn't have to suffer through the Doe Code.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Carmen and Vicki 

Yep , no doe code suffering this time , lol...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the good laugh Laura, especially the part "There's babies here watch it!"
Was this an oops breeding?
They sure are cuties!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Anytime Nancy  Never a dull moment here , I'm telling ya !
I just about caught myself from going butt over tea kettle from trying to avoid the little dark one , i never saw her laying there , just had my eyes on the blonde one , lol.. Baby the Nigerian came running over looking at me like " you idiot , watch out for the baby" , lol..
Yep , i never knew she was bred , no less pregnant ! 
Im still not talking to Archie , my only buck here. But he knows I'm crazy about him , so he's safe. His balls might not be safe , but he is 

He got some cookies today  He does throw beautiful kids though , I've got to give him that


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Oh, that's hysterical! They're so cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my! How wonderful?! hahahahahahaha Hope your head feels better. Those babies are sure cute, naughty Archie!!!!!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

:slapfloor::slapfloor:


trickyroo said:


> but he knows i'm crazy about him , so he's safe. His balls might not be safe , but he is.


:rofl: :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww, what beautiful little ladies!!  Congrats!! That's SO funny. Glad they're doing well and have fun with more bottle babies!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They are so adorable!!!!!
What a story too


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful kids!

Remember, it takes 2 to tango....Archie is not 100% to blame!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Beautiful kids!
> 
> Remember, it takes 2 to tango....Archie is not 100% to blame!


I know with my oops breeding, a certain little hussy doe sashayed her little self over to the buck pen and instigated a break out and rendezvous. Can't blame that all on the boys...LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  Bottle babies , lots of fun……
Your right , it does take two , thats for sure , lol…

My husband and i were talking about me running up there yesterday and he said in my wake , i ran through the geese , there were white feathers everywhere , lol… And , there were two chickens following me in hot pursuit , as fast as their little lets could carry them…:ROFL:
I usually toss them some BOSS when I'm up in the feed room so i guess they didn't want to miss out and be the first ones there :grin:

Ahhh goats , you gotta love what they cause you to do or not to do when they are in need :grin:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> I know with my oops breeding, a certain little hussy doe sashayed her little self over to the buck pen and instigated a break out and rendezvous. Can't blame that all on the boys...LOL!


sashayed her little self :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , day two at the funny farm  Both girls are doing great , have good appetites and are starting to bounce around. The blonde one seemed to need a bit more selenium , her knees seemed a bit stiff. I use the gel and it has vitamin e in it as well. Hoping that does the trick for her. She also has a puffy eye. Im 99.9% sure its from being born outside in the sand. Ive been using a eye wash and it seems a "bit" better. I have terramycin and have been using that as well. At first , i wanted to see if the eye wash alone would make a difference , but to me it didn't seem any better so i added the terramycin. Im hoping its not atropin but it doesn't look like it. I think she has some sand stuck in there. If it looks worse obviously i/ll have her looked at by my vet , but here's to hoping it'll clear up on its own. Never a dull moment , :crazy:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those are beauties!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just had a buck kid with eye problems turned out his lower lid was folding in. So.you just have to pull down on it and get it unrolled. I was lucky and only had to do it once and it stayed but I have heard so.etimes you have to do it multiple times a day for a few days. Then I put 2 drops of LA 200 in it once a day until it was clear.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

RPC said:


> I just had a buck kid with eye problems turned out his lower lid was folding in. So.you just have to pull down on it and get it unrolled. I was lucky and only had to do it once and it stayed but I have heard so.etimes you have to do it multiple times a day for a few days. Then I put 2 drops of LA 200 in it once a day until it was clear.


Thanks for the info Roger , glad that worked out for you ! Im going to have to order the LA200. I have the other one Biomycin unfortunately. I didn't want to get the LA200 since i know it stings terribly but i guess its good to have in case of eye problems. Her eye has been looking much better today ! Im thinking she had sand in it , poor thing. I automatically thought about the lashes being turned into her eye though , so glad its looking better and might not be that. Either way , I'm on top of it  I know I'm in good hands here for help and advice


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well the biomycin might work as well I am not sure. But I am glad her eye is doing better


----------

